# Axiom refugees - What are you switching to?



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

*What are using after post Axiom?*​
*Which Rom?*

Roman's AOKP6339.62%Gummynex1811.32%Rootzboat31.89%Android Revolution21.26%Codename Android6943.40%Redemption31.89%Bugless Beasts10.63%


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Since Axiom is dead, what are you switching too. I'm thinking of AOKP or Gummynex.

Edit: Poll added. Sorry if I missed any. Did it from my Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah ...me tooo it will most likly pop my cherry.... i hav not rooted yet!


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

I went to gummynex and I'm really digging it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> I went to gummynex and I'm really digging it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Anything it doesn't have compared to Axiom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

AOKP = )


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Roman is fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Axiom

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

It doesn't have mastur mynd making themes lol but I did get the soft keys blue so I'm good for now, it does run fast and smooth and comes with two new live wallpapers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I absolutely loved AXIOM and was pretty bummed when i heard the news but im using codename android now and havent looked back.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I absolutely loved AXIOM and was pretty bummed when i heard the news but im using codename android now and havent looked back.


What is codename android like?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

been hearing good things about codename android. might give it a flash soon.


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I absolutely loved AXIOM and was pretty bummed when i heard the news but im using codename android now and havent looked back.


Agreed!

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> What is codename android like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Looks like stock android only faster but much more options. I dont like most ROMS/themes because i like it to be polished to the point where i would think it was original. Codename android does that for me.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

AOKP is where its at. Had some funky issues with codename, enough to make me flash away after 8 or so hours. Got a lot of promise tho, but Romans rom is just prime for me right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

AOKP


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Just finished setting up Codename Android and it is indeed sick. The customization options are insanely well implemented and everything seems quick as hell. I recommend giving it a shot.

For the record, that's just my little old opinion.. I haven't even tried AOKP but hear plenty of good things about it, as well as most of the roms available, lol.. just making it clear I'm certainly not trying to talk down any dev's hard work


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

Traitors heheheh

I'm sticking with axi0m. Don't care who you are or what excuse you have. axi0m was, is and always will be the best.

Its been just over a day and you guys have already given up. DT doesn't need to see threads like this. He needs to see support and love from his faithful. Whatever you guys wanna do is your choice. Just sayin


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Just finished setting up Codename Android and it is indeed sick. The customization options are insanely well implemented and everything seems quick as hell. I recommend giving it a shot.
> 
> For the record, that's just my little old opinion.. I haven't even tried AOKP but hear plenty of good things about it, as well as most of the roms available, lol.. just making it clear I'm certainly not trying to talk down any dev's hard work


Are there any modding options for blue soft keys or a menu button? I haven't gotten used to those on AXIOM 2.4


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah still rocking axiom here first and only rom I've flashed. Liked it so much didn't see a need for any others. With imoysens latest kernel its on point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> Traitors heheheh
> 
> I'm sticking with axi0m. Don't care who you are or what excuse you have. axi0m was, is and always will be the best.
> 
> Its been just over a day and you guys have already given up. DT doesn't need to see threads like this. He needs to see support and love from his faithful. Whatever you guys wanna do is your choice. Just sayin


Lol MM! You know how much I love DT... he's the reason I got my Gnex!!!!

But we need to move on some here... there are those who are just crack flashers and will only be able to go so long without any new axi0m updates... and there are those, like me, who are kind of crackflashers (lol) but mostly am just taking this opportunity to see what the other devs have up their sleeves.. Axi0m 2.4 was perfect, but it won't be forever :\

Btw, I shouted out to you on twitter but congrats again on getting your gnex, you deserved the win brother! I know you're part of team th3ory but given that the team may be no more (?) hopefully we will see your skills shine through on other ROMs in due time


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> Are there any modding options for blue soft keys or a menu button? I haven't gotten used to those on AXIOM 2.4


Built in option to turn on the menu... built in option to change the softkeys to any color you want... yeah dude


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stickin with Axiom. Runnin 2.4 with franco's nightly 11. Bought Franco's app for a couple bucks, and am loving the speed I got out of it, as well as the Hotplug enabler, which is giving me insane battery life!! Win, Win. Might try imoysens kernel as well.


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> Traitors heheheh
> 
> I'm sticking with axi0m. Don't care who you are or what excuse you have. axi0m was, is and always will be the best.
> 
> Its been just over a day and you guys have already given up. DT doesn't need to see threads like this. He needs to see support and love from his faithful. Whatever you guys wanna do is your choice. Just sayin


You know man your right, dt is the first dev to actually talk to me, take his own time to walk a noob like myself through flashing his rom! He's a great guy who makes great quality stuff! I'm sure we have yet to see the last of him!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Flashed codename android earlier today and I'm loving it. A few minor kinks here and there but mostly insignificant stuff. Aside from that it's super smooth and stable, battery life seems pretty good so far too. Coming from a DInc I haven't had the opportunity to sample DT's work until recently but I definitely loved what I had the chance to use and I can see why so many people loved his stuff. No offense to the man, as I'm sure he had his reasons, but I can never stick with the same ROM for too long, so given recent events, codename android is my new choice!


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

AOKP has everything else I wanted in Axi0m and more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Rootzboat

Glad I tried something new, I'm loving it so far


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not quiet sure where to go from here, lol. Been running only DT Roms since I got my Bionic. Flashed AOKP earlier today, might check out codename android now that I saw a couple people in here talking about it.

As a matter of fact, I think ima download it right now ;o


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Too Soon.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Axiom was awesome but, after switching to CodenameAndroid, my phone feels rejuvenated! Im running Franco's latest kernel with Nova Launcher and things are running incredibly smooth


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> What is codename android like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its like:










Every time I use my phone.


----------



## wot (Dec 25, 2011)

Still rocking Axiom 2.3 + Imo's 1.5 kernel


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a flashaholic...even though I may be tasting other flavors, I'll always be looking out for Axi0m 2.5. Come back, DT, we miss you!


----------



## selits (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't use Axion long but it seemed good. I kept switching between different ROMs. I flashed codename android today and I think I will stick with it for awhile.


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sticking with Th3ory Rom Axiom 2.4 with Franco nightly


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

coynea said:


> I'm a flashaholic...even though I may be tasting other flavors, I'll always be looking out for Axi0m 2.5. Come back, DT, we miss you!


This for me as well! DT's rom was the first i flashed on my g nex(zygot) and i always kept coming back because it just worked properly without any problems(for me).


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

coynea said:


> I'm a flashaholic...even though I may be tasting other flavors, I'll always be looking out for Axi0m 2.5. Come back, DT, we miss you!


AGREED


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Codename for the bit...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cebosound (Dec 28, 2011)

I switched to Redemption Rom. Been using it for about an hour. Love it so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

I got milestone and someone else kernel low volt. Battery life if amazing. I was gonna go to vzw and get the extend battery but not only am I cheap but the battery is lasting all work day and that's all I need. I know they on sale for 25 measly dollars. I might go get one.. does anyone know how much more thick it gets. I love this phone ..so slim..

sent from my super gnex


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I originally came to AXIOM from GummyNex so naturally I wanted to try out the latest from Kejar. However, I still go back to AXIOM. It really was the best ROM for me. I will continue to check out other offerings but DT and AXIOM have a very special place in my heart.

I will gladly keep my fingers crossed that DT will come back to us and continue to put out amazing ROM updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

dr01dx said:


> I got milestone and someone else kernel low volt. Battery life if amazing. I was gonna go to vzw and get the extend battery but not only am I cheap but the battery is lasting all work day and that's all I need. I know they on sale for 25 measly dollars. I might go get one.. does anyone know how much more thick it gets. I love this phone ..so slim..
> 
> sent from my super gnex


Hardly thick at all if anything it add more of a nice feel to the phone.If you were to have someone hold it they probably wouldn't even believe it's an extended battery.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## leemsami (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys can stick with axiom but u are missing out. That roman milestone2'by roman with team kang in a league of its own. Its a premium rom. Don't mess with codename yet, it is still working out bugs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

leemsami said:


> You guys can stick with axiom but u are missing out. That roman milestone2'by roman with team kang in a league of its own. Its a premium rom. Don't mess with codename yet, it is still working out bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You don't know what you're missing out on my friend... I got to take a look at some of the code for 2.5 for some UI work. It was amazing. The shots DT sent me and posted on twitter were astounding. If DT comes back, which i REALLY hope he does, expect your minds to turn to mush


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

Codename Android has some great extras, but my verizon didn't work which is a deal breaker. I lasted about an hour before restoring axiom 2.4. I like to have everything working. I may try aokp later today.


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

im still sticking to axiom 2.4 love it...i tried a few others and havent found any that compares... comeback dt!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

On codename right now.using francos #11 nightly now going to see how battery is on this for a while.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Codename all the way. I flashed it last night its amazing. Its clean. Its extremely fast, just as fast as axi0m and the customization in settings, it has it all
You can even go into a color picker, the kind where you can make any combination to set the soft keys. Its great.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentosone (Jan 3, 2012)

AOKP...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

I think this is a very good question, can the OP turn this into a Poll so people can vote on which ROM comes closest to Axiom quality?


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

axiom 2.4 or "codenameandroid"







with franco kernal


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Dizzzy said:


> Codename Android has some great extras, but my verizon didn't work which is a deal breaker.


Works fine for me, on Codename.


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

Lucky you. Are you running the stock kernel? I was, had to download my verizon from the market...


----------



## leemsami (Oct 27, 2011)

Flash milestone2 and if u are not bias, u may switch roms and never look back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Dizzzy said:


> Lucky you. Are you running the stock kernel?


I had it running on the stock kernel, and now on Franco's #11.


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

Weird... I may take leemsami's advice and check out milestone 2 aokp


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't find milestone 2 Its aggravating

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

I flashed AOKP after reading the news about AXI0M...been pretty happy with it and all of the customization it offers. My battery life was brutal after a day of VERY heavy use, so I bought Franco's app last night and will try that all day today. I am optimistic that my battery life will be much better with the new kernal and additional options the app offers. The app was cheap enough and extremely easy to use...I highly suggest it.

I use about 2-3 hours a day of voice calls and I have 3 push e-mail accounts...I hope to report back good news later today or tomorrow after pushing this.

If DT came back today...I would flash AXI0M within 5 minutes of hearing the news. I didn't know him, nor did I ever post in his thread, but his ROMs were great. Unfortunately the same thing happened with my favorite developer for my OG...he ultimately (a bit of a hint) came back on his own site.


----------



## zzz525 (Nov 25, 2011)

So sad to see Axiom rom go away. By far the best rom I've tried! I mean how else can I get battery life like this??!

Axiom 2.4 btw









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trilandun (Oct 12, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> I can't find milestone 2 Its aggravating
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12451-rom-android-open-kang-project-toro-milestone-2/


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

zzz525 said:


> So sad to see Axiom rom go away. By far the best rom I've tried! I mean how else can I get battery life like this??!
> 
> Axiom 2.4 btw
> 
> ...


WOW!!! That is amazing...what Kernel are you running? I was on a cruise when 2.4 was released and by the time I got home the download link was taken down. I saw some dropbox links floating around and I may give it a shot if my battery life isn't better today.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone isnt running the new "codenameandroid" rom then they get the sad trombone. 
You will forget all about any other rom after running it for a day, im totally blown away with the amount of 
USEFUL features, unlike many roms that have some personal tweaks and spam wallpapers.

Just being able to drag around the softkeys to different positions is awesome..

I have ran every rom out so far, and codename android blows them all away.


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

zzz525 said:


> So sad to see Axiom rom go away. By far the best rom I've tried! I mean how else can I get battery life like this??!
> 
> Axiom 2.4 btw
> 
> ...












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Poll added!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not switching, axiom works perfect. At least not until 4.0.4 comes out.


----------



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Axiom
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Where did u find that prime?


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this baked into the ROM or an add-on theme? I thought I read somewhere that it's baked in but can't find it for the life of me. 
[quote

name='2defmouze' timestamp='1326255525' post='373504'] Built in option to turn on the menu... built in option to change the softkeys to any color you want... yeah dude







[/quote]


----------



## maseren (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, it is truly sad that Axiom 2.4 DT is gone. Been running it for a while and been loving it, however, i've noticed often the discussion about battery life seems to center about sleep battery life, what i'd like to find out is anyone getting great UPTIME battery life, and if so, what kernel are they using. I am considering switching to Codename in the future. They kernels still throw me though.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

emmur0 said:


> Is this baked into the ROM or an add-on theme? I thought I read somewhere that it's baked in but can't find it for the life of me.


Under settings > Codename Settings > Onscreen controls


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone try this ROM?

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1424701

aka bigxie ROM seems VERY similar to aXi0m


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

I was on gummynex before axi0m and it was ok. I've currently moved on to AOKP and its simply amazing. I've been hearing great things about codenameandroid so I might give that a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itzjonjon69 (Sep 20, 2011)

went from axiom to codename android and haven't looked back since! it's that awesome!


----------



## kruizin (Dec 22, 2011)

i've been pretty happy with gummy, it's been a good solid ROM for me. but, something tells me I'm not nearly done checking everyone else's out....codename may be calling!


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

For those recommending roms it might be helpful to mention what it is that you like about it. Saying, "XYZ rom is amazing. Best rom ever!" is pretty useless. Personally I have not seen much difference between any of these roms. At least not enough difference to claim one was "amazing". Maybe I'm just missing something.


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> You don't know what you're missing out on my friend... I got to take a look at some of the code for 2.5 for some UI work. It was amazing. The shots DT sent me and posted on twitter were astounding. If DT comes back, which i REALLY hope he does, expect your minds to turn to mush


You really think he is coming back? I have been using DT's roms since the Thunderbolt and I know he has taken a break or two...but you can't even find him on twitter anymore? I dunno..maybe you can hide your twitter acct from everyone (never checked the settings) and he will come back...but I dunno, from reading his statement...seems different this time. I hope I am wrong tho...I love his work and would go back in a jumpin jack flash!

Until then...I have tried out several roms just to kill the itch. So far I am liking codename's rom. I love the options. It is like he took a bit of all the roms out there and put them together in one. For a first release and not many major bugs (none that I've found yet) it is pretty amazing. Still the speed of transitions could be better for me, but I am sure it is coming...it is still wicked fast. I have been very spoiled by DT's roms when it comes to speed!


----------



## Winston Lane (Dec 18, 2011)

Staying with Th3ory Rom Axiom 2.4 with Franco nightly #11. I might journey off to DVicious MIUI once that's fully complete but as of right now Axiom aka Zygot has me hooked!


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Axiom 2.4 is by far the best one I've tried, and I've tried them all.

Im really looking forward to mike1986's 4.0.3 version of Android Revolution HD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## j1000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you think I will battery life like this with AKOP or codename android I get very weak signal at work and this rom was the best I've ever had with an android phone


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sticking with AXIOM and hoping futility that DT will come back.... I was psyched about the planned mods he was working on.
Honestly until 4.0.4 or new radios or something changes what more do you need? AXI0M rocks! He knows how to make one hell of a ROM.

I really like the potential of AOKP. it looks like the most polished ROM currently being supported. But it's a _small_ step backward (tiny one, sorry Roman). I'll migrate there in due time. 
Also don't underestimate Pete. He spends forever getting his ROMs 'bugless' then throws in tons of nifty stuff.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Switched to Codename Android. Very similar smoothness and battery life to Axiom, but it feels snappier when browsing and texting. Only issue to date is NFL Mobile not working.

Edit: Switched to JD Kernel and the phone now is fast as hell.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## leemsami (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe DT thinks that android users are too violent so he got rid of his nexus and bought the new iphone 4s. Now he is jailbreaking the iphone in a more civilized forum somewhere for iPhones. Somebody needs to check it out and keep us posted!!!:







:lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I switched to codename and love it so far. There are just so many customization baked in and its just as buttery smooth as axiom. I can't judge battery today because I've been flashing all day and that kills battery.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> Traitors heheheh
> 
> I'm sticking with axi0m. Don't care who you are or what excuse you have. axi0m was, is and always will be the best.
> 
> Its been just over a day and you guys have already given up. DT doesn't need to see threads like this. He needs to see support and love from his faithful. Whatever you guys wanna do is your choice. Just sayin


+1000000;-) ...my thread sig and avatar says it all!

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D GN3X


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

dr01dx said:


> I got milestone and someone else kernel low volt. Battery life if amazing. I was gonna go to vzw and get the extend battery but not only am I cheap but the battery is lasting all work day and that's all I need. I know they on sale for 25 measly dollars. I might go get one.. does anyone know how much more thick it gets. I love this phone ..so slim..
> 
> sent from my super gnex


Not much thicker at all. I actually like the feel of the device better. It just evens out that hump at the bottom instead of dipping in right before. I'd suggest it especially for the sale price right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Htimez2 (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish the softkeys that run and hide made would be made to work with a rom that is still being deved for, if they port the 75 softkey mods i will go to w/e rom they work for, but unfortunatley they dont work for any but axiom and I like the blue BHRM layout.


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was very reluctant to switch from 2.4 but i seem to have this flashaholic bug going around and decided to give AOKP a try and it has been nice. But maybe its just me but Axiom just seemed more polished to me and I seemed to be getting better battery life. I have a feeling i am going to nandroid back to Axiom but gonna give AOKP some more time to settle and see. We just met DT but I miss you ohh so much







Please come back!!


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

Why is CM9 Kang not on the list? its the best Rom out right now, atleast on my GNex it runs the best.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

AOKP is the end-all-be-all, right now.

Axiom didn't place nice with my phone.


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

No Tranquil Ice? The only ROM I flashed isn't really a ROM, it's Fabolous Deodexed 4.0.2 with Soft Key mod and extra power off menu but I have been considering Axi0m or Tranquil Ice because I'm a big P3Droid and TBH fan.


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I've tried them all. AOKP is my new ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm using mikes ARHD its basically stock but highly tweaked very solid. I have faux's 09m kernel right now, and after some of his advice the kernel is so far running great. Also run and hide has soft key mods for mikes rom. I have the popout ones and there awesome. I also use a 4x5 mod to remove the search bar and give me extra real estate Its not highly customisable, but its solid and performs very well. And the mods that are avail make it great for me. I included a pic so you have an idea. Enjoy!

Sent from A Galaxy Nexus FAR FAR Away!


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I am sticking with Axiom 2.4 with Imo's kernal, all is working well, including all VZW apps, and I am getting over 15 hours of battery life on 4G, a lot more with wifi. i am almost overwhelmed by all the extra settings and features in some of the other ROMs. I just want a few customizations, smoothness, and great battery life. I have all 3 now.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I flashed AOKP, codename, and tranquil ice today but still came back to axi0m at the end of the day. Axi0m is the snappiest of the bunch for me.

I did love all the customization of the others though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xylotism (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm looking at ARHD, it doesn't look like there's much interest in it yet for the GNex, but a coworker of mine is an android nut, and he says that hands down it's the best rom he's used on his HTC Sensation 4G.

"Most stable and best benchmark results", in his words.

Since axiom 2.4 is still crashing on me from time to time, I'll be flashing it as soon as the 4.0.3 version is released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I flashed both AOKP and Codename Android and found that they were both very similar. Both are very good ROMs and provide similar features and are much more customizable than stock rom. I prefer CNA because they do not have an unhealthy obsession with pink unicorns.







''

That being said neither has what I am looking for. Does anyone know how to change the toggles in the notification drop-down? By default it's set to WiFi, BT, GPS, and Volume. I think in CM7 you could change these to include Data, Auto-Rotate, Brightness... Anyone know where I can go looking for this?


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

GqSkrub said:


> I flashed both AOKP and Codename Android and found that they were both very similar. Both are very good ROMs and provide similar features and are much more customizable than stock rom. I prefer CNA because they do not have an unhealthy obsession with pink unicorns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been running AOKP for a few days and I really like it. That said, the new update (16a) requires a 'wipe' so I am going to bounce over to Codename to see what the buzz is about.

To answer your question in AOKP this is an option in your settings. Settings>ROM Control>Toggles>Enabled toggles

I am sure its pretty similar in Codename.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> What is codename android like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its really nice. Fast and full of options. I keep going between Codename and AOKP. Both are amazing.


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> Traitors heheheh
> 
> I'm sticking with axi0m. Don't care who you are or what excuse you have. axi0m was, is and always will be the best.
> 
> Its been just over a day and you guys have already given up. DT doesn't need to see threads like this. He needs to see support and love from his faithful. Whatever you guys wanna do is your choice. Just sayin


Dramatic enough? People want to use a different rom since one won't be supported no more than so be it. No need to get emotional over what others are using on their phone. We all know axi0m was one of the top 3 for the GN but shit happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ctkubik (Jan 2, 2012)

I just loaded Codename and I am going to head back to AOKP. I cannot say anything bad about Codename, as I didn't run it long, but I liked the 'ROM Control' configuration better in AOKP. I believe that they both have very similar options as they virtually release updates on the same day (which I love).







It would be awesome of the devs would all team up and create a super rom. I guess I can dream.









I use the PIN security screen...whichever ROM releases an update to automatically bypass hitting 'OK' has my vote (yes, its that simple).


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried out a few of the other ROMs and after frustrating experience with all came right back to Axiom2.4. It just works. Its fast, smooth and no bugs that I can find. Whoever pissed off DT should be ashamed.


----------



## rccola85 (Dec 26, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> Does anyone know how to change the toggles in the notification drop-down? By default it's set to WiFi, BT, GPS, and Volume. I think in CM7 you could change these to include Data, Auto-Rotate, Brightness... Anyone know where I can go looking for this?


Go into Settings/Codename Settings and touch the actual text that says "Notification widget" and not the On/Off button (obviously make sure it's On). That will open up the widget options.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

zzz525 said:


> So sad to see Axiom rom go away. By far the best rom I've tried! I mean how else can I get battery life like this??!
> 
> Axiom 2.4 btw
> 
> ...


Something seems off.. Im curious what your screen on time is because that's a low percentage.. As if you don't have much usage at all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trevoryour (Dec 28, 2011)

I love axi0m but I want to start switching around. I'm concerned about the Secure Element Wallet bug people are seeing when flashing Roms. Does anyone know how to prevent the error? I only launched walled once on this rom and I pressed cancel at the config screen.


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

Borgey said:


> Dramatic enough? People want to use a different rom since one won't be supported no more than so be it. No need to get emotional over what others are using on their phone. We all know axi0m was one of the top 3 for the GN but shit happens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry if me laughing in the beginning of that wasn't enough to make it seem like a bit of a joke. That was also posted right after the whole indecent, but its all but blown over by now. I wasn't getting emotional, just having a little fun...

I've chosen to stick with axi0m not just because I'm part of the team but because DT is a friend and I love the rom over all. I don't have any reason to choose something else. Honestly its kind of nice to have a DD that I don't have to worry about updates every other day lol


----------

